# Rapido 776



## 125123 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello we are new to motor homes but having researched the subject I think a Rapido 776 best suits our needs. Can anyone help me make the final decision i.e. is it good? where should I buy? is there anything I should know about? thanks alot Ian


----------



## husaberg (Jun 8, 2009)

hi they are excelent throughout we had them on our shortlist along with german a class be wary of price you pay at the moment and enjoy!


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian, we think Rapido are a good MH, we are on our 2nd. Not familiar with a 776, but we had a 775 for 4 years and traded it in for a 7097 last year. We dealt with Wokingham Motorhomes and found them very helpful and efficient. Watch out for lack of payload on a standard 3.5 tonne chassis, try and get an uprated one if possible.
Colin


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ianannable said:


> Hello we are new to motor homes but having researched the subject I think a Rapido 776 best suits our needs. Can anyone help me make the final decision i.e. is it good? where should I buy? is there anything I should know about? thanks alot Ian


Go to Caravannes Rapido Wokingham Berks if you want the best service and advice.

Peter


----------

